# DJ Parts Swap Thread



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*DJ/Urban/BMX Parts Swap Thread*

Does anyone want to participate in a parts swap thread for DJ/Urban/BMX? It's been successful in the Singlespeed and Wheel/Tire forum so why can't it be here?  Post up your bikes, frames, parts, and whatever else. Trade only, no cash deals (I believe that's the only way the MTBR offials allow it).

Here's a link to the Singlespeed thread: SS Parts Swap Thread


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I've got a set of 3" MacNeil bars that came on my Flow DJ I might like to trade for a set of 5" cruiser bars at least 700mm wide.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit* Frame, rims, and specialized tires are gone


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

I have a pair of lightly used Panaracer Pro Fire DH 2.3 w/ red side walls.
I've also got a paie of Panaracer Pesla kevlar with tour guard 1.75. Both of these are 26".

I'm looking for a short, 40mm or less, DH/FR stem in 25.4. Prefer Truvative or Easton.
a high rise bar of 3"+,


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

180mm Redline Proline cranks (fits 10T spindles) trade for 175mm, preferably black.

Have FUN!

G


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Brilliant idea to make a DJ parts swap thread. :thumbsup:

It may make it work out better, if people posting stuff for trade, would write their location as well. 
I am well aware that most here are Americans, but quite a few are not, thus either excluding the non-Americans, or at least making it confusing without location mentioned in the post.


Magura


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a '09 Argyle 409 lightly used, would like some newish thin pedals.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a Planet X Split Tail Frame with DHX 4.0 coil with 10mm and 12 MM dropouts... Not exactly a DJ frame, but it is for me.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Front and Rear Eastern Nightrain 26" Wheels 2010. Excellent condition slate color. Disk brake only. Left side drive w/14mm axle. Front 20mm through axle.
One brand new rear Bengal Hydro brake from the same bike. 
2010 Sunday Model C complete. Tan/Red in very good condition. Has front brakes and rotor.


----------



## core attitude (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoka Hey said:


> Front and Rear Eastern Nightrain 26" Wheels 2010. Excellent condition slate color. Disk brake only. Left side drive w/14mm axle. Front 20mm through axle.
> One brand new rear Bengal Hydro brake from the same bike.
> 2010 Sunday Model C complete. Tan/Red in very good condition. Has front brakes and rotor.


My post count isn't high enough to pm you but I may be interested in your wheels. I don't want to clutter the thread, f you pm me first I will see if I am able to respond. I'm trying to find out where you are located.
Thanks


----------



## core attitude (Sep 16, 2011)

No go, it won't let me reply to your pm. I'm in SoCal, where are you located?


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Wyoming 82601


----------



## core attitude (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoka Hey said:


> Wyoming 82601


I replied via your email.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi all- I switched back to 26s. I have a set of 24" Atom Lab GI's. 32 spoke. 20mm front + 9mm qr converters. bolt-on 10x135 rear (can be converted to 12mm w/ optional kit). 2.4 Maxxis Holy Rollers. Gunmetal/xtr gray rims, black spokes/hubs. Negligible flat spot in the rear. Located in NorCal. Willing to trade for xc/am parts or large xc/am frame. Please send PM and give me a few days to respond as I check every 2-3 days.
Thanks!
Rich


----------



## CoalesceKid (May 15, 2008)

I have me a Tora 318 laying around, 7 1/8" steer tube. Anybody have any cool trade ideas?

Edit: Pic


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

26" Alex rim brake wheel set (no skewers) and the brakes. All very good condition. Good for and old school build or commuter. Trades, pleas or ?? They are taking up space that I don't need, but want.


----------



## core attitude (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoka Hey said:


> Front and Rear Eastern Nightrain 26" Wheels 2010. Excellent condition slate color. Disk brake only. Left side drive w/14mm axle. Front 20mm through axle.
> One brand new rear Bengal Hydro brake from the same bike.


Just completed this deal with Hoka Hey and I have nothing but great things to say about him and the transaction. Great communication, straight shooter, fast shipping, you name it...it was top notch all the way. Highly recommended if he has anything you need.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks core attitude.
Have a set of silver Alex 26" rim brake wheels no skewers. Good to great shape and a set of Dia Compe? brakes to match. Trade for a 12 pack of your local micro brew.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a 2011 GT ruckus DJ that I want to trade for a bike I can run 1x9 for dual and 4x stuff. Value about $800.. I am in Boise Idaho..

I will post pics later. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

2 14mm Eastern chain tugs for keeping wheel in place with horizontal dropouts. Should work fine for smaller axles too. Black and beefy. Will work with most pegs. Trade both or single. 

Don't know what I want that's equal. 
Your best local microbrew or ?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i have: Liquid Feedback frame 22"TT bubblegum blue...
i need: trailworthy 6"-ish fork...


----------



## ein86 (Feb 2, 2010)

Straitline 35mm, used for about 1 month but changed it out for a 50mm. I should have the top cap for it somewhere as well.... Offers?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm interested.

What do you need?


Magura


----------



## ein86 (Feb 2, 2010)

......see, thats why I hesitated to post it up, I cant really think of any parts I really need at the moment. But I'm open to offers?


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thread revival.. I have a Cromo MSC Ill Capo frame that I am looking to trade/sell.. I have a Yeti frame on the way but I would trade parts for the frame.. I dont need a fork, or cranks..

I am looking for bars, stems, chainguides, brakes, or anything else you might need for a DJ bike..









Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edited all posts for parts being sold/traded


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Thread Bump*

Have:

-GT Mohawk rear bmx hub, fantastic shape, 36h
-Answer ProTAPER 720 AM bar, low rise
-Misc 160mm rotors
-Specialized Stout front hub, new, 28h
-Misc 27.2mm seatposts

Want:

-X9 Type 2 rear derailleur (med cage, 10 speed)
-11-36t 10 speed cassette
-BB7s
-Whatcha got?


----------

